# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  ΣΤΗΝ ΜΝΗΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΥ

## SV1EOD

Για να τιμήσουμε την μνήμη του καλού μας φίλου Στέλιου(wireless.surfer) που έφυγε με άδικο τρόπο πριν λίγες μέρες από κοντά μας ανοίξαμε λογαριασμό στην Εμπορική Τράπεζα και το ποσό που θα συγκεντρωθεί θα πάει υπέρ του Χαμόγελου του Παιδιού.

Η τελευταία ημερομηνία που θα μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει κατάθεση είναι η 27/12/2006 

Ο λογαριασμός είναι:

62101059(Iban GR21 0120 2400 0000 0006 2101 059)

Δικαιούχoι του λογαριασμού έχουν μπει οι εξής:

Λουκόπουλος Βασίλειος(donalt)
Παναγιωτίδης Ζαχαρίας(zaxduke)
Σπηλιανάκης Νικόλαος(SV1EOD)

Κατόπιν συννενόησης με το ΧτΠ αποφασίσαμε ότι η καλύτερη διαδικασία είναι της συγκέντρωσης του ποσού από εμάς και μετά να γίνει η δωρεά προς το ΧτΠ. Το βασικό επιχείρημα ήταν να φανεί μία ενιαία δωρεά και μετά το ΧτΠ θα στείλει στην οικογένεια ενημερωτική επιστολή. 

Το μειονέκτημα στην παραπάνω διαδικασία είναι ότι επειδή ο λογαριασμός δεν είναι ειδικού σκοπού κανονικά ζητιέται προμήθεια από την τράπεζα(νομίζω 1.5 ευρώ) αλλά σε συννενόηση με τον Ζαχαρία(zaxduke) ο οποίος άνοιξε τον λογαριασμό και εργάζεται στην Εμπορική αυτό ξεπερνιέται(edit εννοείται για καταθέσεις μέσω της Εμπορικής. Για άλλες τράπεζες η προμήθεια είναι νομίζω αναπόφευκτη). Περισσότερα με PM στον Ζαχαρία ή περιμένεται να ποστάρει κάποιες οδηγίες για το θέμα.

Από ότι μας είπε στην συνάντηση ο άνθρωπος απο το ΧτΠ(και επιβεβαίωσα σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί τους) για όσους έχουν στοιχεία, αποστέλουν ευχαριστήρια επιστολή και απόδειξη. Οπότε όποιος θέλει ας βάζει σαν αιτία κατάθεσης τα στοιχεία του, για να μπορούμε να τα στείλουμε και εμείς μετά στο ΧτΠ και το nickname για την ενημέρωση του αρχικού post.

Για λόγους διαφάνειας θα υπάρχει εκτυπωμένη κίνηση του λογαριασμού(που θα έχει τις καταθέσεις και μία ανάληψη) η οποία θα είναι διαθέσιμη από όποιον ζητηθεί.

edit: Θα παρακαλούσα κάποιον mod να το κάνει sticky τουλάχιστον για όσο θα είναι ο λογαριασμός ανοιχτός.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια εύλογη απορία νομίζω… επιτρέψτε μου αν είναι δυνατόν.

Αυτή η κίνηση σχετίζεται καθόλου με το project δικτύωσης του ΧτΠ ή είναι κάτι τελείως ανεξάρτητο.

Δωρίζουμε για να πάει cash στο ΧτΠ? Να αγορασθεί εξοπλισμός? Ή είναι κάτι το οποίο τρέχει παράλληλα με τις δωρεές είτε σε εξοπλισμό είτε σε χρήμα για εξοπλισμό? 

Συγχωρέστε με αλλά δεν έλαβα μέρος στην συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση.

Αν δεν έχει να κάνει με το project δικτύωσης, πως προέκυψε αυτή η σκέψη?

Μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει τα παραπάνω… κάτι σαν Briefing δηλαδή όχι κάτι άλλο…

----------


## smarag

Ιωσήφ,

Για αυτο που ρωτάς είχε γράψει νομίζω ο papashark αυτό σε απάντηση κάποιου άλλου στο forum.




> *Πρώτον τα παιδιά από την Ανατολική Αττική, η παρέα του και συντοποίτες του, θα ετοιμάσουν έναν τραπεζικό λογαριασμό ώστε όσοι θέλουμε να καταθέσουμε κάποιο ποσό στην μνήμη του, το οποίο θα πάει στο ΧτΠ (αντί στεφάνου κλπ).* 
> 
> Δεύτερον οι υπόλοιποι θα συνεχίσουμε το "project" που είχε στο μυαλό του για να βοηθήσουμε στο ΧτΠ, το οποίο όμως δεν σταμάταγε ούτε στην ασύρματη δικτύωση του ΧτΠ, αλλά ούτε και μόνο στο ίδιο το ΧτΠ. 
> 
> Ο Στέλιος είχε όραμα για πολλές εθελοντικές δράσεις έξω από το δίκτυο μας, τις οποίες θα πρέπει να δούμε έστω και σε ένα μικρό ποσοστό πως θα μπορούσαμε να τις υλοποιήσουμε, και να μην αφήσουμε το όρομα του να σβήσει μαζί με το σώμα του...

----------


## donalt

Όχι δεν σχετίζεται δεν έχει καμία σχέση.
Είναι μια δωρεά που θα κάνουμε-όσοι θέλουν-στην μνήμη του στο ΧτΠ.

Παρακαλώ πολύ να κρατηθεί καθαρό το thread

----------


## dti

> Αν δεν έχει να κάνει με το project δικτύωσης, πως προέκυψε αυτή η σκέψη?
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει τα παραπάνω… κάτι σαν Briefing δηλαδή όχι κάτι άλλο…


Νομίζω οτι τα χρήματα που θα συγκεντρωθούν θα πάνε απ΄ευθείας στο ΧτΠ αντί στεφάνων και λουλουδιών στη μνήμη του Στέλιου. 
Συνηθίζεται τελευταία να γίνονται τέτοιου είδους δωρεές που σίγουρα πιάνουν τόπο, αντί για στεφάνια που είναι κάτι εντελώς προσωρινό...

Το project της δικτύωσης του ΧτΠ τρέχει κι αυτό παράλληλα και βέβαια δεν περιορίζεται από ημερομηνίες αλλά καλό είναι να ενεργοποιηθούμε όλοι και να το προχωρήσουμε σύντομα, τώρα που έγινε ήδη το πρώτο βήμα (κόμβος στα Μελίσσια).

----------


## NetTraptor

ΟΚ ... got it... απλά σας έχασα λίγο... 
Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση.

----------


## paravoid

Εκτός από τις προσωπικές καταθέσεις, εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να δω και μια δωρεά του σωματείου (είτε ανεξάρτητα, είτε στον παραπάνω λογαριασμό).
Δεδομένου δε ότι σύμφωνα με τον ταμιά υπάρχει απόθεμα, θα ήθελα να είναι ένα ευσεβές ποσό (για φιλανθρωπικούς σκοπούς είναι άλλωστε).

[λόγω της ευαισθήσιας του θέματος και του δυσάρεστου της καταστάσεως, δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω δημοσίως σε διαφωνούντες, για οποιονδήποτε λόγο.]

----------


## zaxduke

για οποια τυχον βοηθεια, οποιος χρειαστει καλει επι τοπου 22990 74383(εμπορικη πορτο ραφτη το σηκωνω εγω) ή 6945 295572

----------


## SV1EOD

> Εκτός από τις προσωπικές καταθέσεις, εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να δω και μια δωρεά του σωματείου (είτε ανεξάρτητα, είτε στον παραπάνω λογαριασμό).


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα. Αλλά δεδομένου ότι την ευθύνη την έχει η διοίκηση του συλλόγου ας πάρει μία αποφαση για το θέμα(αν συζητηθεί) και να μην ξαναθιχτεί από κανέναν σε αυτό το thread ανεξάρτητα αν συζητήθηκε και ποιά απόφαση πάρθηκε. Το τελευταίο που θα επιθυμούσαμε όλοι νομίζω είναι να ξεκινήσει κάποιο flame με αφορμή αυτην την συζήτηση.

----------


## papashark

up

----------


## SpIdr

εγω το λιγοτερο που μπορουσα να κανω ειναι να στειλω sms ΠΑΙΔΙ η PAIDI στο 1919 στον μαραθωνιο ελπιδας του ant1 1,19e/sms

----------


## lambrosk

Στην μνήμη του Στέλιου σκοπός μας να συνεχίσουμε το έργο με το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού στα Μελίσσια εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350634#350634

----------


## SV1EOD

Να ευχαριστήσουμε όσους έχουν κάνει κατάθεση μέχρι τώρα.

Μέχρι προχθές η λίστα είχε ως εξής:

Diamantis
Bonovas
MiltosZ
donalt
jim_ktm
jkar
RF
Giorgio
Denis
Antoine(αδελφός)
Λάζαρος Αγγελίδης(πατέρας)
underwater
Silencer
time_c
panos_zephyr
Dimis7
Zaxduke
DiMiTRiS 
Dimitris
Diasnet
Δρίτσας Σωτήριος
Βιομες ΑΒΕ
SV1EOD
Καραπαναγιώτης Παναγιώτης
Χαλκιώτης Μιχάλης
Ad-hoc
Dti
netsailor
papaki63.

Επίσης προστέθηκαν και κάποια χρήματα που περίσσεψαν από το ποσό που είχε μαζευτεί για το στεφάνι.

Κάποιοι χρήστες έχουν τα παραπάνω usernames στο φόρουμ της Ανατολικής Αττικής και δεν γνωρίζω αν συμμετέχουν και στο κεντρικό φόρουμ(και με το ίδιο όνομα).

Και βέβαια συμφωνώ και με αυτό που είπε ο Λάμπρος για την παράλληλη δράση στο ΧτΠ.

edit 02/01/2007. Ανανεώθηκε η λίστα με τις καταθέσεις μέχρι σήμερα.

Να ευχαριστήσουμε όσους έκαναν κατάθεση μέχρι τώρα. Οσοι επιθυμούν να προσφέρουν στην μνήμη του Στέλιου κάποιο ποσό παρακαλούνται να το κάνουν μέχρι την Παρασκευή που θα κλείσει τελικά ο λογαριασμός.

edit 17/01/2007. Τελική ανανέωση της λίστας

2o edit 17/01/2007. Έβαλα τα 2 nicknames τα οποία λόγω διατραπεζικών εντολών δεν φαινόντουσαν στις εκτυπώσεις της τράπεζας.(ενημέρωση μέσω PM)

----------


## donalt

Μετά από παράκληση αρκετών φίλων του Στελιου, ο λογαριασμός θα παραμείνει ανοικτός μέχρι 05/01/2007.

Ευχαριστούμε όλους για την ανταπόκριση.

----------


## SV1EOD

Ανανέωσα την λίστα με όλα τα ονόματα. Τελικά μαζεύτηκαν 2000 ευρώ και κάτι ψιλά τα οποία έχουν κατατεθεί στο ΧτΠ από την περασμένη εβδομάδα. Όποιος επιθυμεί απόδειξη για την εφορία του ας μου στείλει τα στοιχεία του σε PM για να κανονίσω με το ΧτΠ να σταλεί απευθείας στην διεύθυνση του. Ο λογαριασμός έχει κλείσει αλλά υπάρχει αντίγραφο με την κίνηση του το οποίο είναι διαθέσιμο σε οποιονδήποτε ενδιαφερόμενο.

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω εκ μέρους της οικογένειας και των φίλων του Στέλιου όσους συμμετείχαν σε αυτή την πρωτοβουλία μας.

----------


## spirbel

Ευχαριστήρια επιστολή απο "Το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού"

----------


## antoine 1

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## smarag

Αγαπητά μέλη της κοινότητας μας

Την Κυριακή 2 Δεκεμβρίου ώρα 11:00 στο κοιμητήριο Αρτέμιδος πραγματοποιείτε το πρώτο ετήσιο μνημόσυνο του Στελιου Αγγελίδη "Wireless Surfer", στην συνέχεια θα παρευρεθούμε στο πνευματικό κέντρο του κοιμητηριου, για να πούμε τα παλιά για τον Στέλιο, καθώς και να δωθεί στους συγγενείς του Στέλιου ένα βραβείο από την διοίκηση του Χαμόγελου.
Θα παρακαλούσαμε όλοι οι φίλοι του Στέλιου αλλά και τα μέλη που τον γνώρισαν μέσα από το δίκτυο ή το φόρουμ, εάν μπορούν να παρευρεθούν στην τελετή αυτή για να τιμήσουμε με τον δικό μας τρόπο την μνήμη του.

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω θα πρότεινα για όποιους θέλουν... να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί εκεί πάλι στις 2 Δεκεμβρίου να πιούμε ένα καφέ και να μιλήσουμε για τον Στέλιο να τον θυμόμαστε!

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο κανονίζουμε και πάμε μαζί και όποιος άλλος θέλει από την εδώ περιοχή.

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω έλεγα και γα κάνα καφέ στο "γι'αλλού" μετά όπως τότε...

----------


## nikpanGR

ειμαι μέσα και μπορώ να πάρω και κόσμο με το αυτοκίνητο απο Πειραια.Στείλτε μου Pm όποιος θέλει.

----------


## antoine 1

ΘΑ σας περιμένω!

----------


## nikpanGR

Aντώνη θα έχω τα παιδιά μου(μετά από 3 εβδομάδες) το ΣΚ και όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν θα έρθω.Θα έρθει ο smarag,o οποίος θα πάρει με το αυτοκίνητο του παιδιά απο τον Πειραιά.
Να ξέρεις ότι δεν ξεχνάω τον αδελφό σου και ότι με το μυαλό μου θα είμαι εκεί.
Ελπίζω να καταλάβεις και να μην με παρεξηγήσεις....

----------


## papaki63

χωρίς σχόλια ...

http://www.hamogelo.gr/default.asp?pid=50&newid=144

----------


## smarag

Με την ευκαιρία της αναφοράς στο Χαμόγελο, στο Μνημόσυνο δώθηκε στους γονείς του Στέλιου το βραβείο "Ανδρέας Γιαννόπουλος" το οποίο είναι η ανώτατη τιμιτική διάκριση που δίνει το Χαμόγελο, για την προσφορά και την υποστήριξη του Στέλιου στο Χαμόγελο.

----------


## socrates

> Με την ευκαιρία της αναφοράς στο Χαμόγελο, στο Μνημόσυνο δώθηκε στους γονείς του Στέλιου το βραβείο "Ανδρέας Γιαννόπουλος" το οποίο είναι η ανώτατη τιμιτική διάκριση που δίνει το Χαμόγελο, για την προσφορά και την υποστήριξη του Στέλιου στο Χαμόγελο.


Μπράβο για την κίνηση και την παρουσία!

----------

